# CBU confirmed today



## 335dMsport Dude (May 16, 2013)

Service light came on. 
I took it in. Suggested CBU -- service advisor said meh.
*But it was. *
So being cleaned now.

Question to ya'll how have crossed this rubicon before me

What should I be expecting to have done here 
That is, what questions and verifications should I be making with this procedure.

Thanks.


----------



## Tapatio (Nov 4, 2014)

How many miles on your 2011?


----------



## 335dMsport Dude (May 16, 2013)

Ah, I gave zero details

3/2011 build
mileage at cbu-acation: 45375

well-maintained
I drive aggressively (about 1/2 freeway driving)
fuel only at Cheveron

scenario: check engine light came on Sunday 
I checked fuel cap and re-tightened (that has happened before)
Monday afternoon and some stops and starts light sill on. I call dealer
who suggests I check the above. I just bring it in. 
I said: could the be cbu: SA gives me blank look. I Get loaner.
Check next day: "looks like "vapor" code. Me: huh? 
Check next day: 'looks like an injector and we are getting code we "dont' understand." 
Dealer says they have referred it upstream to BMW. I get better loaner. 
Next day I just go in saying: I want to see the paperwork, the code diagnosis, see the vehicle, and talk to the mechanic. This happens riight away -- All the pretty plastic engine facade is away and he shines a flashlight to show me saying: this is carbon build up." 
i look at SA: I get an even better loaner.

It is in the process of being clearned now --*I'd like to know from others what should I be looking for as the car comes back -- that is, what questions should I be asking and what performance and/or metrics should I be aware of and monitoring as the Beast comes back to me next week. *


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Following CBU clean-up, many people have seen injector faults. They will replace all of your injectors and after awhile you will see more injector fault codes. The dealer will most likely change all of your injectors again. The real problem lies in your DDE which will ultimately be replaced.

How long you get there depends on the dealer you have. Judging by the SA and his clueless response, I'd say you'll be snapping very soon .

Good luck.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Another thread confirming the ignorance of many service departments concerning their knowledge of diesel engines. IMHO BMWNA has done a poor job in preparing their dealer network to service and maintain the diesel engines designed and built by the folks in Germany.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> Another thread confirming the ignorance of many service departments concerning their knowledge of diesel engines. IMHO BMWNA has done a poor job in preparing their dealer network to service and maintain the diesel engines designed and built by the folks in Germany.


I had a discussion on this issue with the service manager at the BWM dealer. The tech has to go by the BMW diagnostic tool and the fault tree. The diagnostic tool is connected to BMW server, if the dealer replace a different component than diagnosed, BMW will not pay the dealer.

The dealer has limited freedom, they have to go by the answer from the BMW diagnostic tool. Even when they know that it is unlikely to solve the problem, they have to go by the computer answer. This is similar to calling a tech support center, first you have to go by thing like: reboot computer, re-install software, etc. After all these steps are done and there is still a problem, then the case is escalated to a support engineer that know something.

Is this a problem of poor dealer training or BMW releasing a NA 335d not ready from prime time?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> Another thread confirming the ignorance of many service departments concerning their knowledge of diesel engines. IMHO BMWNA has done a poor job in preparing their dealer network to service and maintain the diesel engines designed and built by the folks in Germany.


Its common across all dealerships. It all depends on SA willingness to learn. In same dealership I have met with SAs who know about CBU in detail and some who tell me 328d is more powerful than 328i. It is just about meeting right person.

I dont think BMW or audi or mercedes will make any difference. I have read Q7 TDI, jetta TDi had their fair share of problems when introduced. Fact is 335d was test bed and we are scape goats. Only reason I still have it and continue to have it is due to pleasure I get while driving it and not to forget mpg. I get similar feeling driving 335i but mpg is like 18 compared to 27 that I get with 335d. And I hope EU 330/5d comes stateside.


----------



## mattb5150 (Nov 8, 2014)

I picked up a 2011 335d just over 2 months ago. Car has 45k miles and is CPO for two more years and includes maintenance plan. Wondering if I should be concerned with CBU? Been reading here about cleaning and reprogramming etc. and thinking dealer may have done these things? Or if not I'm still covered by warranty.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

mattb5150 said:


> I picked up a 2011 335d just over 2 months ago. Car has 45k miles and is CPO for two more years and includes maintenance plan. Wondering if I should be concerned with CBU? Been reading here about cleaning and reprogramming etc. and thinking dealer may have done these things? Or if not I'm still covered by warranty.


Yes, you should be concerned. But I believe that it can be managed and that you can "successfully" own the car. 

If I were you, I would have a friendly conversation with the dealership. Ask them to quote you the price for carbon build up cleaning as outlined in the service bulletin on the subject. Tell them that your mileage seems to be dropping and that you are not positive, but it just doesn't seem to accelerate quite as quickly.

Ask them if they feel that you should do the carbon clean out procedure (the quote will be for $1500- $2000) as routine maintenance. Express that you feel that is seems a bit crazy to have to do this to keep a relatively new BMW alive and that no one mentioned anything about this when you bought the car.

Tell them that it might all just be in your head, but you want to be sure that they will cover damage from carbon build up while the car is under CPO warranty, and that you want to understand what kind of bill you should expect from them if the car chokes and dies right after the CPO expires, considering they know that these cars have a problem...

Be super nice, but firm.

If they are anything but super-helpful, offering to put it in writing, etc. or if they act like they don't know what you are talking about, then they are lying or they are ill-informed.

Get everything in writing.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

3/2011 build?

Damn that has me really disappointed.

You might be the most recently built car to have this problem. And at relatively low miles as well.

BMWNA had better do right by 335d owners or I will really sour on the brand. I love my car but not enough to put up with this BS!

They need to extend the warranty on all the CBU-related components EGR/DPF/Injectors/def components for all year 335d. 

If not maybe a class action will get their attention.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

3ismagic# said:


> 3/2011 build?
> 
> Damn that has me really disappointed.
> 
> ...


Agreed. My build is 4/11 and I am at 40k miles...but aside from slightly deteriorating mileage, I have not experienced anything yet.

Mileage degradation could be from over-confidence with my radar detector. :dunno:


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

3ismagic# said:


> They need to extend the warranty on all the CBU-related components EGR/DPF/Injectors/def components for all year 335d.
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


But with typical CBU, none of the items mentioned are broken and require replacement. Extending the warranty is no help for CBU. The CBU is cleaned out and most often, that's all that is needed. Early on there were a lot of injector replacements, but I believe experienced has now shown there was likely nothing wrong with the injectors.

While I do not believe anything has changed to prevent CBU, the diagnostic process has greatly improved. For me if CBU cleaning does not exceed $1000 every 50K miles, while not happy about it, I am willing to accept. This essentially erases any $$$ savings due to improved MPG of going diesel, but the car is still a blast to drive.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

If that is true then BMWNA should at the very least pledge to cover the first CBU cleaning for free.
I would have a lot more confidence about the car in that case.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

mattb5150 said:


> I picked up a 2011 335d just over 2 months ago. Car has 45k miles and is* CPO for two more years *and includes maintenance plan. Wondering if I should be concerned with CBU? Been reading here about cleaning and reprogramming etc. and thinking dealer may have done these things? Or if not I'm still covered by warranty.


Isn't there a SIB that stipulates that it is covered by CPO?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

A well designed modern diesel engine should not need a through "cleaning" at less than 100K miles. This is either a design failure or the engine was not engineered to run on diesel sold in the US. If it is the EGR/emissions system then this needs a redesign and problems should be covered by the emissions warranty.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

need4speed said:


> Isn't there a SIB that stipulates that it is covered by CPO?


Yes, but this seems to be only after CBU is diagnosed during the course of addressing a problem that pops up.

In other words, they wait for the heart attack.

BMW is not acknowledging that this is "routine maintenance". If they were, it would be covered by the prepaid maintenance plan.

But...there is at least one dealership advertising the PAID service and suggesting that it is a good idea.


----------



## jburke4689 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have an 07 335i that has its own CBU issues. I do the clean out myself. What is the process on the 335d. I had a 335d MSport loaner and loved it. Can CBU on a 335d be done DIY?


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Sep 11, 2014)

jburke4689 said:


> I have an 07 335i that has its own CBU issues. I do the clean out myself. What is the process on the 335d. I had a 335d MSport loaner and loved it. Can CBU on a 335d be done DIY?


It's slightly more involved. Check out SI B11 03 14 for information.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

The process for the D is similar to the i but there are some very special and distinct tools to be able to access the long thin tangential intake ports. Without these specialized tools/wands, it's not a DIY. Also the intake on the D needs to be cleaned or replaced. Remember the D also has swirl flaps integrated into the intake that complicates things as well.


----------



## jburke4689 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Certainly doable but more complicated than the 335i. I have the 335i tools and do it about every spark plug change (35K miles). After a few times it takes about 2.5 hours. Diesel looks like it would be at least double that.


----------

